# Απομυθοποίηση αλά ελληνικά



## Hellegennes (Jul 9, 2014)

Με την λεζάντα: "_Μη πιστεύετε ότι διαβάζετε στο διαδίκτυο. ΠΛΑΤΩΝ (427 π.Χ.–347 π.Χ.)_" το μπλογκοειδές Ellinika Hoaxes προϊδεάζει άμεσα τον αναγνώστη για το περιεχόμενό του. Πολλή και καλή δουλειά που έχει δημιουργηθεί από την συνένωση πέντε ιστολογίων που ασχολούνται με την κατάρριψη μύθων, συνωμοσιολογιών, ψευδών ειδήσεων, κτλ, που διαδίδονται μέσω Facebook, Twitter, ειδησεογραφικών ιστοχώρων αλλά και παραδοσιακών μέσων. Κάποιο από το υλικό είναι αναπαραγωγή από άλλους χώρους (π.χ. για το Hellenic Quest παραθέτουν Σαραντάκο), πάντα όμως με την παράθεση του ονόματος του αρθρογράφου.

Νομίζω ότι είναι αξιόλογη προσπάθεια, ρίξτε μια ματιά: http://ellinikahoaxes.gr/


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2014)

Θα το μελετήσω. Προς το παρόν, τους είπα να φτιάξουν την υπογραφή τους σε «*Μην πιστεύετε ό,τι διαβάζετε στο διαδίκτυο*». Καλό θα είναι να μη θεωρούμε μυθικά και τα καλά ελληνικά.


----------



## Lina (Jul 9, 2014)

Είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά και διάβασα για τα εμβόλια. Σταμάτησα να διαβάζω στη φράση "Για να γίνεις μητέρα χρειάζεσαι σπέρμα, ωάρια και 9 μήνες". Και πρώτα-πρώτα σπέρμα! Ηθελημένα απλουστευτικό, αλλά τόσο μειωτικό για τις γυναίκες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 9, 2014)

Είναι το στυλ του άρθρου, είναι εύλογο να μην αρέσει σε κάποιους, ωστόσο το βλέπει από την πρακτική του σκοπιά και η λέξη από μόνη της δεν είναι μειωτική. Μειωτικό είναι το ύφος όλης της συγκεκριμένης πρότασης, αλλά μειωτικό προς την μάνα που κάνει την αποκοτιά, όχι προς τις γυναίκες γενικά. Θέλει να πει ότι δεν γίνεσαι ξαφνικά γνώστης όσων χρειάζεται το παιδί σου με την γέννα. Η δουλειά του γονέα είναι πολύ σημαντικό πράγμα και το μαθαίνεις σταδιακά και χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια γι' αυτό (στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση του παιδίατρου). Βέβαια καταλαβαίνω όποιον ή όποια προσβάλλεται γενικά από την αισθητική τέτοιου ύφους.


----------

